# iCal, Google Agenda et Mobile Me



## Solun' (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous

J'utilise Mobile Me pour synchroniser mon iPhone avec Mail, Contacts et iCal notamment.
Tout marche nickel. 

Je voudrais partager quelques-uns de mes calendriers avec ma femme, qui utilise Thunderbird/Lightning sur son PC.
Mobile Me sur PC ne fonctionne qu'avec Outlook... 

Apparemment je peux créer un Google Agenda qui soit synchronisé d'un côté avec iCal et de l'autre avec Thunderbird.
Le souci c'est que ces calendriers partagés ne sont pas synchronisés avec Mobile Me.

Une solution, autre que l'achat de Spanning Sync ou de BusySync ?
En gratuit, j'entends ???

Merci pour les tuyaux.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

excuse moi 
mais t'arrives pas à synchroniser ical et ton iphone?
parce que c'est une voie

iphone ensuite synchronise avec mobile me

--
une autre voie
calgoo 
 ( centralisateur  en ligne , toutes plateformes + synchros)

calgoo est gratuit

( alors que spanning...)
http://www.calgoo.com/connect/index.do


----------



## Solun' (26 Avril 2009)

Si si tout fonctionne bien pour synchroniser Mac et iPhone par Mobile Me.
Et même le PC si je veux, mais sous Outlook et pas Thunderbird.

Je peux aussi avoir un calendrier Google dans iCal, pas de problème, et synchroniser ce calendrier avec Thunderbird.

Ce qui ne marche pas, c'est synchroniser un même calendrier avec Google pour partager avec le PC, et avec Mobile Me pour l'avoir sur iPhone...

:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

rien n'empeche de synchroniser (dans les DEUX sens)  ical -gcal sous leopard 
il y a un sujet 100% dédié
(et ceci mac ou iphone)


ensuite c'est iphone  ou ical qui fera la jonction mobileme


----------



## Solun' (27 Avril 2009)

Pas de problème en effet pour sync Google et iCal sous Leopard. Pas de problème pour sync iCal et iphone via mobile me...

Mais ce ne sont pas les mêmes calendriers qui sont synchronisés dans les 2 cas : cf. image jointe.

Les calendriers sont synchronisés avec Mobile Me et pas avec Google.

Le calendrier Google n'est pas synchronisé avec Mobile Me.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2009)

même par calgoo?

Note du modo : tout ce qui touche à internet et à ses applications, c'est dans "Internet et réseau", on déménage !


----------



## balance (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis exactement dans le même cas Solun'

As tu trouvé une solution ?

A+


----------



## Solun' (30 Août 2010)

Non, ou plutôt oui : j'ai abandonné l'idée...


----------

